# Hudson's new home!!!!



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well my trip to Alabama to see Hooch, Cindy and Carol (Beaushel) was great! I thought I was going to pick up Haley, but instead brought Hudson home- he is one of Laurels pups, 5 months old today (I think?) and is just a love muffin. For whatever reason, he was attached to me all weekend...I think he was telling me something! Here are some pics of our weekend in Alabama/Georgia.

(1) Me 'bonding' with Hudson...rubbing his ears
(2) Hudson having dinner 
(3) Aunt Carol and Hudson
(4) Haley, Bama and Hudson in the lake...watching DUCKS!
(5) Me, Haley and Hudson
(6) Me and Haley
(7) Hudson chasing Laurel...look at their expressions LOL


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, great pictures!  He's a cutie!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a handsome pup you brought home! All of Hooch's pups have a distinctive look....and I love it!
Everybody getting along at your house now?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie.... I will be over to meet this boy.....Hope Beamer dont get mad at his ma....for spending some time with the new boy....


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It all looks like so much fun!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

AWWW,, congrats Jill! He's adorable


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

moverking said:


> What a handsome pup you brought home! All of Hooch's pups have a distinctive look....and I love it!
> Everybody getting along at your house now?


Beamer has played with him nonstop since the minute we got in the door...Libby will probably give Hudson a 90-day probation period where she sticks her nose up at him LOL typical Libby!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations! It was a pawsitive trip Hurricane Jill. Great pictures.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LUCKY YOU !!!!!! Not only do you get to meet Hooch and Cindy, you get to bring home one of their puppers !!!!!! WOW, Hurricane Jill must rate pretty high on their list...... a level 5 at least. Love the chase pic... even buttface is in the backround. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> LUCKY YOU !!!!!! Not only do you get to meet Hooch and Cindy, you get to bring home one of their puppers !!!!!! WOW, Hurricane Jill must rate pretty high on their list...... a level 5 at least. Love the chase pic... even buttface is in the backround. Keep those pics coming.


Yeah, I think I move (and talk) a little too fast for Hooch! God love him LOL


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations!! Hudson sure is gorgeous. I just love the 2nd pic of Hudson eating dinner, too funny. The last picture made me laugh, great expressions and love the little one in the background.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Yeah, I think I move (and talk) a little too fast for Hooch! God love him LOL


 
W-E-L-L, darlin, E-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g m-o-v-e-s s-l-o-w-e-r i-n t-h-e S-o-u-t-h !!! As my sister says about my 2 aunts from W VA, if they drew out their vowels any more, it would be tomorrow !!! ROFL. Gotta love it.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What a beautiful pup. Congratulations.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There is my little man. Yeah that boy fell in love with Jill. He is a real sweetie and looks just like his half brother Bama at that age. I had a great time meeting Jill and seeing Hooch and Cindy again. We could have stayed up all night all weekend talking and laughing. I think Hooch is enjoying the quiet today. I will have some of my pictures later today. They are still loading.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Hooch and his wife have beautiful dogs!.I so wish he could still breed cos i would have taken a pup from them,in a couple of yrs!.
Beautiful pup who are having a lot of fun,together!.L


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> There is my little man. Yeah that boy fell in love with Jill. He is a real sweetie and looks just like his half brother Bama at that age. I had a great time meeting Jill and seeing Hooch and Cindy again. We could have stayed up all night all weekend talking and laughing. I think Hooch is enjoying the quiet today. I will have some of my pictures later today. They are still loading.


Jill has that effect on all dogs..... She can come over to my house and the crew is nice and calm doing there own thing and as Jill comes strolling in the door all hell breaks loose....


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm jealous LOL!! Congrats on your new puppers- he's a doll :


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Jill has that effect on all dogs..... She can come over to my house and the crew is nice and calm doing there own thing and as Jill comes strolling in the door all hell breaks loose....


You mean all the LOVE breaks loose!! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> You mean all the LOVE breaks loose!! LOL


And that to......: Well for the most part..unless Maggs is in one of her moods!!!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! I haven't been on for a few days and I see that I need to catch up on the news. Hudson is gorgeous and it's great that he and Beamer have hit it off so well.


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

So here are some of the pics I took while Jill and Carol where here. I loved meeting Jill! I was proud to see Carol again!!!! Hooch has got to get well so we can go to thier houses.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm glad you had a safe trip. Hmmm...are you sitting in Hooch's chair?


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

*more pic*























































Bama in the air


























Hudson and Bama








Hope you enjoy the pic as much as I enjoyed my weekend


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great photos!! The dogs are all so gorgeous.......Thanks for sharing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a great time !!!! I'm green with envy.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Jill got a new puppy!!!!! Hudson is a cutie little guy!! Aw, you're gonna have a blast with him! Post more pics when you have time!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Great pictures - love the one with two kissing each other. Cindy, get Hooch well and visit St. Louis - you can have a golden time. I've only met Hurricane Jill once but felt like I've known her all my life and I think she can out talk me.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the doggie fix. It looks to me like you got a beautiful doggie Jill.  

Congratulations!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

GOSH I love all the pictures that Cindy added especially the ones of my boy. Getting kissed by Grandpa and that one of Bama jumping in the air in the water. But my favorites are Bama kissing his momma and the three of them with the side profiles. You can really see the resemblence in them.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Here are some more pics.
Looks like more than one dog wanted to go back to STL with me! Hudson took to the pool like it was his, another water dog YEAH!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> GOSH I love all the pictures that Cindy added especially the ones of my boy. Getting kissed by Grandpa and that one of Bama jumping in the air in the water. But my favorites are Bama kissing his momma and the three of them with the side profiles. You can really see the resemblence in them.


Yeah, I loved the ones where they were looking at the ducks, great profiles  And Bama was like the bouncing ball LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures and good seeing you guys with Hooch, congrats on you're new pup he is gorgeous. They all are.:wave:


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Hudson is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Have fun  And more pics soon


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey ... where is Libby and the new water toys?????


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Hey ... where is Libby and the new water toys?????


Well ALL of the new water toys are under Libby's lock-n-key  but they did make it to the pool at one point! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

everyone went after the whale here.... Even Hootie poots got in the water trying to get the whale.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I love those shots. I didnt know you took some of them all in the car to go to St Louis with you. I love that Bama is riding shotgun next to Mom driving. I still cant get over how much he looks like his mom. Those pictures of Beamers and Hudson in the pool are great and Hudson looks like he has been home for a long time instead of just one day.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looks like it didn;t take Hudson long to feel at home in his new place.


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

GORGEOUS! You have to come over and play!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

great photo's, congratulations on your new fur kid


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Jill on your new addition! I bet Hooch & Cindi are thrilled you have taken in one of their kids! I enjoyed the photos and this saga


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats. He is absolutely gorgeous. What a wonderful, handsome addition.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It looks like you guys all had a great time. What a great beach for the dogs!!! I saw that Hooch was enjoying a cold one too!!!  Lil' Hudson is a sweetie pie.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Looks like it didn;t take Hudson long to feel at home in his new place.


It sure didn't. He slept outside his crate last night right next to my bed. No accidents or marking in the house (whew!) and he just runs around from one dog to the next to play. So far so good! :dblthumb2 He's such a happy kid.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

arcane said:


> Congrats Jill on your new addition! I bet Hooch & Cindi are thrilled you have taken in one of their kids! I enjoyed the photos and this saga


Ha! Saga is right! Talk about being pulled in two different direction, I wish I could have brought Haley back too, but my county has a three dog limit and I don't want to risk going over the limit.


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

Jill I am so glad that little man is doing good. He was such a joy here. The gang here is missing him H e was thier play buddy. Now you should see the big dogs trying to play with zoey now that he gone. They don t chase her around like hudson did they just wait till she runs back in the room to them. They loved playing with him out side and he and zoey was the run of the house.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How exciting to be chosen by the pup!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I'm sure you will have so much fun and enjoy the love of another golden boy,Hooch told me he loved my Hudson's name and the pictures of our golden boy Hudson, so that is how Hudson's name evolved. Look forward to many pictures of your crew and Hudson as the grows!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well allright! My Hudson was named after your Hudson....I like it


----------



## Flashbrite (Apr 12, 2007)

Love the chase photo's!... Thanks for sharing


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Hudson is a cutie. I love all of the pictures, especially the dinner one and the chase one.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow! Sounds like Hudson picked you! Congratulations!


----------

